# Rhino tractor



## Cnugget (Sep 6, 2021)

Does anyone know anything about or can point me in the right directions to find parts and diagrams of a rhino tractor. I believe it’s a 2006 model 3504. Thanks!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Does it look like this?








You may want to check out Allied Cable.


Untitled Document


or better yet, check out the Jinma 354


----------



## Cnugget (Sep 6, 2021)

pogobill said:


> Does it look like this?
> 
> View attachment 74709


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

LOL I guess I found it after a little more research!!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

It's the spitting image of the Jinma!


----------



## Cnugget (Sep 6, 2021)

pogobill said:


> It's the spitting image of the Jinma!





pogobill said:


> Does it look like this?
> View attachment 74711
> 
> You may want to check out Allied Cable.
> ...


I’m wondering if the jinma parts would interchange with the rhino? I’m needing a few parts!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm thinking if the model is the same, in regards to specifications, some parts may very well interchange. Research the Jinma and compare the two.


----------



## BIGPAPA (4 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> LOL I guess I found it after a little more research!!


I just picked up a 404. Having a hard time finding any place to get parts or even a operators manual to download. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You can try this outfit. I am not familiar with them, but a call may be in order.





Tytan Tractor Parts Books







www.tytantractor.com









Tytan Parts







www.tytantractor.com


----------



## BIGPAPA (4 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> You can try this outfit. I am not familiar with them, but a call may be in order.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll give them a try. Thank you.


----------

